# Ubuntu sur un PowerBook G3/233 WallStreet ?



## Chris92 (1 Février 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai la machine décrite dans le titre avec un écran DSTN, 256 MO et un DD de 20 GO.
J'ai téléchargé le disque ISO de la distribution Ubuntu, je l'ai décompressé et gravé ce qui donne "Ubuntu/PowerPC_warty" Dans le dossier Install j'ai : power4 - power3 - ofboot.b - powerpc - yaboot.conf - boot.msg - yaboot
Bon et maintenant qu'est-ce que je fais ?
Il faut que je libère une partition ? Si oui pas de problème en installant 10.2.8 j'avais partitionné.
J'ai essayé de démarrer sur le CD avec la touche C appuyée, rien ne se passe !
Quelqu'un aurait-il la bonté de me guider, voire de rédiger un "How To". J'ai trouvé des pages d'aide mais mon Grand Breton est plutôt basique.
Je voudrais surtout m'initier à Linux car au boulot les PC risquent de passer sous ce système.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Freelancer (1 Février 2005)

Très bon choix (bonne distrib, stable, service efficace : ils m'ont envoyé 3CD de la version x86 il y qques mois, mais là n'est pas la question)

- apparement, il y a deux possiblité pour booter sur un cd : pomme-c ou pomme-option-shift-delete. ça ne marche pas?

- je vais peut etre dire un connerie (je ne suis pas à ça près) : ton cd est il bootable? 

- après on plonge dans l'inconnu : j'avais lu a propos de la debian (sur laquelle est basée Ubuntu) qu'il y avait une manip a faire pour l'installer sur un powerpc (le bootstrap?!?) mais la, je ne pourrais pas plus te renseigner. Peut-etre qu'un grand maitre t'eclaireras. 

Bon courage (pour tes recherches)

ps : que veux-tu dire par "decompresser"? parceque l'iso que tu telecharges doit etre gravée tel quel : sur pc, dans nero, tu vas dans "burn image", puis tu choisi ton fichier iso comme image a graver. je ne sais pas comment ça se passe pour un mac.

pps : puisque le finder attribue au .iso le meme icone que le .dmg, tu doit pour le graver de la meme facon

update : apres avoir telechargé l'iso ppc sur le site ubuntu et gravé le cd, ça marche chez moi (pomme-c pour le boot). ça doit donc venir de la facon dont tu grave ton image disque

Prend utilitaire de disque avoir avoir monté ton iso sur le bureau et grave l'image. ou bien dans toast, choisi data, puis advanced dans le tiroir, clique sur "mac volume", drag-and-drop ton image disque et grave le tout. et là, ça marche


----------



## Chris92 (3 Février 2005)

Merci pour la réponse mais j'ai gravé un Cd avec l'image ISO "telle quelle" et un autre après l'avoir montée en disque virtuel par utilitaire de disque et rien à faire, le Mac ne démarre sur aucun des deux. 
Help !


----------



## Freelancer (3 Février 2005)

Je suis désolé de ne pas pouvoir plus t'aider. J'imagine que tu as deja du faire des recherches sur la possibilité de booter linux sur un wallstreet? Apple les a peut etre bridées comme elle a bridé certaines machines pour les empecher de booter sur os9?
Je vais essayer de trouver plus d'infos


----------



## Freelancer (3 Février 2005)

j'ai trouvé (enfin je crois) la soluce, et en français   

http://www.linux-france.org/macintosh/text000007.html


----------



## Chris92 (28 Février 2005)

Merci beaucoup !
J'ai réussi à graver l'image .ISO avec FireStarter FX. Le CD live de UBUNTU démarre bien sur mon PB G4/133 mais pas sur le Wallstreet que je viens d'ailleurs de passer en 10.3.8 et est plus réactif. lI semblerait que BootX soit incontournable sur cette machine. Il faut vraiment que je m'y mette mais pour cela il va falloir que je redécoupe une partition et cela me fait un peu peur. Un de ces jours je me lance pour de bon. Promis juré !
Pour info j'ai téléchargé et gravé le CD live et la distribution PPC.


----------



## Freelancer (28 Février 2005)

Chris92 a dit:
			
		

> Merci beaucoup !
> J'ai réussi à graver l'image .ISO avec FireStarter FX. Le CD live de UBUNTU démarre bien sur mon PB G4/133 mais pas sur le Wallstreet que je viens d'ailleurs de passer en 10.3.8 et est plus réactif. lI semblerait que BootX soit incontournable sur cette machine. Il faut vraiment que je m'y mette mais pour cela il va falloir que je redécoupe une partition et cela me fait un peu peur. Un de ces jours je me lance pour de bon. Promis juré !
> Pour info j'ai téléchargé et gravé le CD live et la distribution PPC.



bon cool, je suis content que ça marche. tu raconteras comment elle tourne sous mac? je ne connais que la version pc (elle etait plutot reactive)


----------



## tantoillane (21 Janvier 2010)

Freelancer a dit:


> bon cool, je suis content que ça marche. tu raconteras comment elle tourne sous mac? je ne connais que la version pc (elle etait plutot reactive)



Du nouveau ?


----------



## gagarts (29 Janvier 2010)

Salut ! (avec 5 ans de retard à rattraper... bon, si quelqu'un passait par là... on ne sait jamais si ça peut aider...)

Ton Wallstreet est un OldWorld Mac, il ne démarrera jamais Ubuntu sans passer par BootX (et encore, même avec, c'est pas garanti !) Fais un tour ici : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/mac et regarde sur http://www.penguinppc.org/ pour trouver plus d'infos !
Les Mac NewWorld ont commencé avec les premiers iMac (G3), PowerMac (B&W), PowerBook (avec double FireWire et USB), et premiers iBook (G3) ainsi que tous les modèles qui ont suivi jusqu'au G5 inclus.

Par contre, ton expérience est importante pour que d'autres puissent s'y engouffrer aussi mais Ubuntu restera très lent sur une telle machine ! (déjà que sur ma Palourde 466MHz il n'est pas véloce !)

Voilà, bon courage à toi ! (qui passe par là, 5 ans plus tard, ému d'une larme à l'oeil en lisant ces lignes...)


----------



## tantoillane (30 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

J'ai essayé avec XPostFacto pour voir si on ne pouvait pas booter directement depuis le CD mais, ce n'est pas possible, la bonne solution comme tu le dis est d'utiliser BootX. De bonnes explications se trouvent ici. Pour ceux qui veulent installer Ubuntu 8, les fichiers initrd.gz et vmlinux ne se trouvent pas dans /install/powerpc/, mais dans Ubuntu_PowerPC_hardy/casper/powerpc. Voili voilou


----------



## gagarts (30 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ceux qui en auront besoin ! ^^J'en prend note afin de completer le portail mac d'Ubuntu-fr.org

EDIT : Je me suis permis de te citer ici : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/bootx
Si tu préfères pas, dis-le, je supprimerai ton nom ! /EDIT


----------

